
Fulgurite - ag8
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fulgurite
======
TravisSc6tt
Cool page, that was a fun read!

I found this particularly interesting: Fulgurites are homologous to
Lichtenberg figures, which are the branching patterns produced on surfaces of
insulators during dielectric breakdown by high-voltage discharges, such as
lightning.

